# Registration ticket



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

My husband received a ticket for expired registration on a company vehicle. The ticket was issued in his name. If the company does not pay the ticket will my husband be responsible for the ticket?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Yes he will. The officer has the option to cite the operator or the registered owner.


----------

